

The Camera of Your Samsung Smartphone Will Act as New Mouse for Your Smartphone - nitin_flanker
http://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/07/01/smartphone-camera-as-its-mouse/

======
nitin_flanker
According to this feature Samsung's camera will act as its mouse.

They have filed a patent application for this feature and this will alleviate
problems that we face while using touch screen of our smart phones and
tablets.

You can even control your device by using your head.

You can scroll a webpage by moving your head up or down.

You can turn pages of a PDF file by turning your head to left or right.

